# How stupid would this tattoo be?



## EdipisReks (Feb 16, 2014)

My mother sent me a Mormon genealogy that was for my aunt (my dad's closest female sibling). It gave me some answers, about whether Chesser was Cheshire (it was), and it goes back to the 16th century. One of the things it shows is that I have a strong paternal ancestor born on the Isle of Skye from the Clan Donald (there is about a hundred years of paternal side mixing in Scotland and England, which seems fascinating!). Of course, Donald is the largest, so membership might not be that important. I have a strong affinity for Scotland, and I had thought that if I found out I had Scottish ancestry that I'd get a crest tattoo. Would this be in poor taste?


----------



## Nmko (Feb 16, 2014)

IMO when it comes to ink - YOU have to live with it. At the end of the day, only your opinion matters...


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm super happy with the idea. I don't want to get ink that disrespects those I claim as ancestors, however.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 17, 2014)

What does the wife think?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 17, 2014)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What does the wife think?



Who cares? She married a fat piece of crap, and she has ink herself.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 17, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> Who cares?



I should think you would!

Where are you thinking of getting it?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 17, 2014)

Upper left forearm. It would never be seen in an environment where it matters.


----------



## jimbob (Feb 17, 2014)

I have my Scottish crest and motto. Can't go wrong with family ancestry.


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 17, 2014)

What comes to mind is the kanji tats that are nonsense.... Check twice tat once


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 17, 2014)

Personally i think it depends how far back you are talking.If it is great,great,great,great grandfather stuff i find it a bit of a stretch .In the end nobody is going to be offended and its your skin and your choice so if it makes you happy go for it.As far as I am concerned the more Scots the better and our quest for global domination grows stronger.I wouldnt start claiming you are the son of Donald though and asserting ownership of the Golden arches.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 17, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> Personally i think it depends how far back you are talking.If it is great,great,great,great grandfather stuff i find it a bit of a stretch .In the end nobody is going to be offended and its your skin and your choice so if it makes you happy go for it.As far as I am concerned the more Scots the better and our quest for global domination grows stronger.I wouldnt start claiming you are the son of Donald though and asserting ownership of the Golden arches.



Most of my dad's side of the family was English, but there is this big swath of the 19th century where there was a big Scottish infusion. I went from not knowing anything about my family history on my dad's side (estrangement, etc), to having this huge document going back 600 years in great detail. It's a little overwhelming.


----------



## BJE1 (Feb 17, 2014)

At the end of the day I personally would have a design made of what you are thinking of getting and then look at it for a month or so if you still really love it than go for it. At least thats how I have gone about my tattoo's and as long as it isn't a negative tattoo who cares what other think as long as you are happy with it.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 17, 2014)

Sounds like the making of a perfect tattoo. A part of you that will never change. And the opportunity to document your excitement permanently. 

As someone with very few living relatives, the opportunity to learn of my family history would be a cherished experience.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 17, 2014)

Ive been think of doing the same thing for a few years, just haven't found the right artest yet....


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, I'm gonna start giving this some real thought, and see what I can come up with. Probably not something I want to jump in to, I've seen too many ugly pieces for that. Thanks guys!


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 18, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> Most of my dad's side of the family was English, but there is this big swath of the 19th century where there was a big Scottish infusion. I went from not knowing anything about my family history on my dad's side (estrangement, etc), to having this huge document going back 600 years in great detail. It's a little overwhelming.



19th century would tie in with the Highland clearances where entire villages where kicked off their land and replaced by sheep.Consequently it was a period of mass emigration to America,Canada and Australia.It basically ended the Clan system as a way of life and led to the loss of identity of long lived culture.In many ways cultural practices are preserved better through those who emigrated than those who stayed.


----------



## jimbob (Feb 18, 2014)

This is our Scottish clan crest with the motto nil desperandum ( means never despair) as seen on my fathers arm. I have it on my shoulder blade, my uncle and grandad have it too.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Feb 19, 2014)

history is full of spilled blood and stories swept under the carpet. If we are ashamed of our past why acknowledge it. 

Do what makes you and your wife happy, in the end that is all that matters.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 20, 2014)

Well many Tattoo's are a tribal thing.Plus Scot's being a seafairing sort ended up in New Zeland and Hawaii were Tattoo's are rampant.

Scotchef when I was a kid.Many extended family of Sinclair clan lived around the same area & families pooled their resourses.Most was Fishing,farming,boatbuilding.Lots of animals.We would have clan reunions every year with great spreads of food.

Scots certainly have a large per capa hold on original inventions.No chance of world domination. Actually our American culture is getting more chop suey mixed races poi dogs kids true in my extended family.It's all good:happy222:


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 20, 2014)

Heard recently they found 300,000 year old remains there...


----------



## NormanOrson (Feb 20, 2014)

People often get tattoos of lyrics or of famous quotes. Sometimes it's just to remind themselves of their past or to motivate them in the future. I don't see getting this tattoo a big deal at all and by no means stupid. At the end of the day its how you feel about it and what you see when you look at it. Just don't be cheap, you get what you pay for.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think there's anything stupid about it. I'd love to find an actual family crest or coat of arms. There are so many variations of my last name that it would just be picking my favorite of the 12 or so that I've seen. I don't see how you'd be disrespecting your ancestors by honoring them with the family crest they founded.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm going to give it some thought. I've never gotten a tattoo, but I've contemplated it more than once. Need to find the right artist, but Cincinnati is flush.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 20, 2014)

You should consider doing your family crest in kanji.


----------



## heldentenor (Feb 20, 2014)

Speaking of tattoos, Dave, with a name like Martell, you should get a forge hammer tattoo on one of your arms.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been pondering a tattoo myself. After thinking it over for about 4 months now, I think I'm going to just have a piece of art made with my design concept. 

Just my $.02...nothing against them, just decided it's not for me.


----------

